# So fed up with having a puppy:-(



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

So my puppy is now 13 weeks old and everyday is a nightmare i feel so fed up with her. I never knew how hard it wouls be. Her toilet training is goin no where she is still weeing and pooing in doors. she hates the rain so heaven forbid bad weather and i spend all day mopping floors. She is teething really bad but everytime i buy her chews she ends up with dioreah. I went to pet shop yesterday and they advised me on a chicken filled bone well she loved it but i came down in night to check on her and there was dioreah everywhere even all over her on her face!! everywhere so i was bathing her at 3am!!! ive really had enough. She is teeting bad and bites myself and kids constantly. my children end up crying several times a day from being bitten. Im doin all the thungs im told saying no putting her down etc etc but she just carrys on biteing us. she jumped up and bit my face last night:-( Im just not enjoying her at all its more like just trying to get through each day with her and put up with constant cleaning up mess and being bitten. when will i enjoy having a dog?? u think of a dog as a companion but she is just a pain in the butt. shes harder to deal with than baby!! Will this nightmare ever end :-(


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Imagine having a very active baby with sharp pointy teeth and claws, that doesn't know right from wrong and can't wear a nappy. 

Whoever told you to give a puppy chews etc to keep them occupied and help with the teething isn't cleaning up after the poops. Dip an old tea towel in water, freeze it, and let her chew on that, but supervise so she doesn't chew off lumps and swallow. Or puppy kong toys, whatever kibble she's on, soak, fill kong(s) and freeze. Frozen carrots or bananas, slices of melon etc, all healthy and unlikely to cause any problems with the bum. 

As for biting, that's pups, depending on the individual pup, what age you got her, what breed, food she's on, and how you're dealing with her, some will bite more than others. I've got Labradors (and a flatcoat), retrievers can be incredibly mouthy as pups, my six year old bitch will still carry my hand in her mouth and her daughter is similar, although they have learned (for the most part) how hard they can hold my hand. Lots of puppy owners go through the stage where they look like they are self harming.

I'd look at a couple of things, what food is she on? 
Does she have an area you can put her in where she can't damage herself or your house/contents, to have a break away from kids/you?
What is your night time routine with her, do you get up and let her out to the toilet?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I remember those days. When Harvey was a puppy, I really thought that he hated me. I realised that taking on a puppy was so much more of a bigger task than I had given credit for but now he is my best friend. I love him to death and am rewarded every day by seeing how happy he is and knowing how much he loves me.

Definitely listen to advise given on here. I wish I had found Pet Forums when Harvey was a pup.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Having a puppy is tough and hard work and nobody prepares you for the shock it can be, its all ohh lovely cute scrummy puppy.

Its exactly the same with childbirth and babies.

Sleeping lion has given you some great advice there.

What I will add is it does get better, remember those first months of exhaustion with your children well this is the same only you get less help and sympathy. 

Gradually with time and training your puppy will learn to toilet outside and use its teeth less. As sleeping lion says get a crate, set a routine and look at what you are feeding.

Tell us what breed you have as some have more sensitive tummies than others.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who LOVES this puppy stage? I love the hard work, I find it fun. 
Send her to me for a few months till she is older  lol.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

As for the diarrhoea, do you think she could possibly have a wheat and gluten allergy? Or she could be intolerant to chicken.

It does get better, I am used to puppies but the one I have here now really has been a handful. She has destroyed a 4ft x 4ft piece of lino, chewed through the electrics, broken into to my bedroom and stolen chocolate twice(I now have a padlock on my bedroom door)and anything she finds which is foam or sponge she automatically shreds it, none of the kids scooters have handlebars left on them. She has calmed down a bit just ready to go into her teenage stage, lol.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Puppies are hard work and toilet training can be a pain but it takes time and it's something you need to come to terms with. Some breeds take longer to train than others, what breed is your pup?

When my Boxer was at that age I was taking him out every 10-15mins whilst he was awake, he went out after his meals, after naps and always after playing. And soon you'll feel like your getting somewhere and next thing your back to square one. It's all very hard work! Yesterday my 8mth old pup walked into the front room and just did a wee on the carpet infront of us ! He's not messed in the house for about 3-4months I just put him outside and cleaned up after him. My OH used to shout at him which made things worse and resulted in him eating his poo to hide the fact he had done it indoors.

I would set up a quiet area for your pup or get yourself a puppy pen. I got one off eBay for £15 and it's been a life saver, once I put Zab in his pen he knew it was time to settle down. 

Also stay clear of chews and other things like that from pet shops, like others have said get yourself a Kong and fill it up and freeze it. I currently have a banana and yoghurt Kong in the freezer for Zab later for when I leave for work.
A treat ball is also good, just put in the kibble and let your pup work it out.


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for your replys. She is a pug. she has a crate and a playpen. I dont use the playpen much as she whines and barkd non stop and wees in it!! its like a sighn of protest that wen i put her in there she thinks sod u and takes a wee straight away!! shes very good in her crate which she sleeps in i dont hear a peep from her. but she toilets in it. I put her to bed at 10pm ish then i get up at 230am and then 6am. she almost always has pooed everytime and walks in in lies in it. I have to bath her most days:-( she is on nature diet meat mixed with a few james wellbeloved biscuits. her poos are always soft they are not a solid as i would hope for. So will yogurt and bannanas not giver her belly ache? wat type of yogurt?


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES this puppy stage? I love the hard work, I find it fun.
> Send her to me for a few months till she is older  lol.


Gladly


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Imagine having a very active baby with sharp pointy teeth and claws, that doesn't know right from wrong and can't wear a nappy.
> 
> Whoever told you to give a puppy chews etc to keep them occupied and help with the teething isn't cleaning up after the poops. Dip an old tea towel in water, freeze it, and let her chew on that, but supervise so she doesn't chew off lumps and swallow. Or puppy kong toys, whatever kibble she's on, soak, fill kong(s) and freeze. Frozen carrots or bananas, slices of melon etc, all healthy and unlikely to cause any problems with the bum.
> 
> ...


Love that comment sleeping_lion so true, trashed several long loose t shirts too ! i can look back and smile now,but blimey it is hard work


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> I remember those days. When Harvey was a puppy, I really thought that he hated me. I realised that taking on a puppy was so much more of a bigger task than I had given credit for but now he is my best friend. I love him to death and am rewarded every day by seeing how happy he is and knowing how much he loves me.
> 
> Definitely listen to advise given on here. I wish I had found Pet Forums when Harvey was a pup.
> 
> Good luck, and keep us posted.


This is what i want. I thght getting a dog and would have a companion and best friend but that feels like a long way away till we are at that stage:-(


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

carlyd said:


> Thanks for your replys. She is a pug. she has a crate and a playpen. I dont use the playpen much as she whines and barkd non stop and wees in it!! its like a sighn of protest that wen i put her in there she thinks sod u and takes a wee straight away!! shes very good in her crate which she sleeps in i dont hear a peep from her. but she toilets in it. I put her to bed at 10pm ish then i get up at 230am and then 6am. she almost always has pooed everytime and walks in in lies in it. I have to bath her most days:-( she is on nature diet meat mixed with a few james wellbeloved biscuits. her poos are always soft they are not a solid as i would hope for. So will yogurt and bannanas not giver her belly ache? wat type of yogurt?


What do you do when she whines/barks and has a pee in her crate?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

See the following, I keep them in the "AHHHH PUPPY BLUES" folder of my research.

Getting a puppy and feeling overwhelmed - Basset Hounds: Basset Hound Dog Forums

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...ILMqu0QWXhoH4Bw&ved=0CC0QBSgA&biw=480&bih=268

It will get better.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

carlyd said:


> So will yogurt and bannanas not giver her belly ache? wat type of yogurt?


It shouldn't do, My boxer is very sensitive with food and he's just fine with his frozen kongs.
I mash up the banana and add natural yoghurt or Greek yoghurt. I also add abit of peanut butter too. He loves it!

You can Google different recipes for the Kong's theres different ones you can make up.


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Labrador Laura said:


> It shouldn't do, My boxer is very sensitive with food and he's just fine with his frozen kongs.
> I mash up the banana and add natural yoghurt or Greek yoghurt. I also add abit of peanut butter too. He loves it!
> 
> You can Google different recipes for the Kong's theres different ones you can make up.


Ok thank u. what type of peanut butter do you use?


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What do you do when she whines/barks and has a pee in her crate?


I ignore her for as long as i can. sometimes she will fall asleep but if shes not tired she will just keep in whineing and barking she wont happily chill and play in there.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

carlyd said:


> I ignore her for as long as i can. sometimes she will fall asleep but if shes not tired she will just keep in whineing and barking she wont happily chill and play in there.


Is the crate where she can see/hear you? If she pees in there, I'd clean it out (not sure if you meant you ignored her if she wees, I'm sure you didn't), remain calm and pop her back in there.

She does sound like a typical boisterous pup, what food is she on? My young Labrador is on raw, and even she drives me up the wall sometimes, but then so did her mother. But when she's giving me the attention I want, she's a little angel.

(disclaimer; as the breeder of said little angel, I am ever so slightly biased, but at least am honest enough to admit she is also a ratbag for a considerable amount of the time)


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

carlyd said:


> Ok thank u. what type of peanut butter do you use?


What ever peanut butter my OH gets, he doesn't know I use it but just add a teaspoon and mix it in then I put abit on the top to start him off.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What are you using to clean up her accidents? You need to make sure your getting rid of the smell as they will use the same area again, make up a biological solutions with washing liquid , even bleach won't get rid of the smell to a dogs nose .


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep i got a spray from pet shop to get rid of smell etc. she dosnt use a certain spot just anywhere she fancys always dif place. No i dont ignore the wee otgerwise she wud happily lie in it roll in it! i have to take bottom of pen out to wash it then that means puppy comes out to. the pen is in living room so she can c us her crate is in kitchen which she goes in wen we go out and night time.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, my puppy marks up the kitchen door and washing machine.

Used vinegar which didn't work but then sprayed perfume on it and that's worked so far.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES this puppy stage? I love the hard work, I find it fun.
> Send her to me for a few months till she is older  lol.


Nope! even the poo and wee never bothered me, I knew there would be some but to be honest cannot remember it as a chore, just what one would expect from having a pupster.

My eldest do is 13 now, ( I never had him from a pup) and can honestly say he has never made me a mess - I do not leave them for long periods of time but am aware that his bladder and bowels are not as they were now he is older, But still no poo or wee ever he canbe hopping from leg to leg when I get in holding himself but somehow manages to hold on, expect there will come a time when he can't and sobeit I would just clean it up without a world - the joys of dog ownership,


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would spend a good few days watching him like a hawk , looking for signs he needs to go to the toilet and take him straight outside. Sleep downstairs and at any sign of movement take him outside and if he goes lots of praise and a small treat that won't upset his tum .


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Two 5 and a half week old Jack Russell Puppies... Dexter is a dream in comparision.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

How are you toilet training? They need to be taken out every 30/45 minutes in the garden. Frequent outings for short periods are usually best. If she starts use a word of choice, if you use it every time, eventually she will associate the word with toileting so eventually when she does, you can use it as a toiled cue/command getting them to toilet on command in a lot of cases. When she is finished lots of praise and treats to re-enforce she has got it right and encourage her to do it again. They usually need to go after drinking eating, playing and sleeping, so get her out then too. Look out for signs of sniffing about, circling and scratching at the floor as that's usually a sign they are looking to go, so get her out quick. You may not see it until later though as at first the don't always recognise the need to go, or realise too late, better capacity and control comes with training and time. When you cant watch her, put her somewhere that's easily cleanable.

If she has an accident don't tell her off, as that can make them nervous about going in front of you hampering toilet training and makes them more likely to sneak off and do it. Any accidents clean up with a special pet stain/odour remover as any smells left will encourage repeats in the same places.

If you have paper and pads still, I would get rid of them, if they have used them at the breeders, or been pre paper/pad trained it just confuses the issue as it gives messages that in the house is OK. A lot of people find when they get rid of paper and pads and concentrate on very frequent toilet trips it starts to get better.

If shes not going through the night, If she is within sight and sound then pop her out when she wakes or stirs. No bright lights no talking to her or interaction, just out, toilet, cue word, couple of words of praise a treat and back to bed. Interacting and bright lights will stimulate her wide awake. If she isn't within sight and sound then you can set an alarm and take her out that way once or twice. Usually the start going through until early morning pretty quickly so its usually not for that long. It is a lot of work at first and you may feel like all you are doing is toilet trips, but usually it pays off.


----------



## LibbyM (Aug 3, 2013)

carlyd said:


> So my puppy is now 13 weeks old and everyday is a nightmare i feel so fed up with her. I never knew how hard it wouls be. Her toilet training is goin no where she is still weeing and pooing in doors. she hates the rain so heaven forbid bad weather and i spend all day mopping floors. She is teething really bad but everytime i buy her chews she ends up with dioreah. I went to pet shop yesterday and they advised me on a chicken filled bone well she loved it but i came down in night to check on her and there was dioreah everywhere even all over her on her face!! everywhere so i was bathing her at 3am!!! ive really had enough. She is teeting bad and bites myself and kids constantly. my children end up crying several times a day from being bitten. Im doin all the thungs im told saying no putting her down etc etc but she just carrys on biteing us. she jumped up and bit my face last night:-( Im just not enjoying her at all its more like just trying to get through each day with her and put up with constant cleaning up mess and being bitten. when will i enjoy having a dog?? u think of a dog as a companion but she is just a pain in the butt. shes harder to deal with than baby!! Will this nightmare ever end :-(


So sorry to hear how upset you are with your new puppy - I was the same for several weeks and I don't have young children. You really have to keep an almost constant watch at the moment. Choose a short command and use it every time you need a wee/poo from your pup. If he 'goes' give him a small treat and lots of fuss. I cage Dudley over night - bedding at one end newspaper at the other, that way any mess is easy to clear up. Always clean up after pup with biological washing powder (I prefer liquid as you can use it neat) as it does not re-attract them to that area).

As for biting I found a tip online only a day or so ago - every time he nips (remember he does not know any better) say OUCH (with a bit of a whine in your voice) and pull your hand away sharply. I found this worked within just a couple of days - although he still needs an occasional reminder. Hope this helps.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I did something people would totally not recommend with my new puppy. For the first 10 nights after I brought him home, I slept on the sofa with him and his fleece covered Kong "Wubba" toy for him to chew on while he fell asleep, in preference to my arm. (The reason I did it was because he had a very bad chest infection, and I wanted to monitor his breathing closely.) The result of this was that I knew the instant he stirred because I felt him move, and was able to get up and take him out, so I really think keeping him as close to your as possible is key.

Last night, I went back to my bed for the first time, and took him with me (I'd got a waterproof mattress protector, just in case). He slept from 11pm to 7am, before showing signs of waking up properly, so I took him straight outside. I'll do the same again tonight, and hope it wasn't just luck that he didn't pee on the bed, and he's realised that it's the same as the sofa and isn't a place to pee.

(Of course, I've set myself up for a lifetime of sharing my bed with my dog, but he's only small, and I've always shared it with my cats, so I'm quite happy!)

My puppy also had a bad tummy when I first got him, and I got it to settle by monitoring his portion sizes very closely, and only giving him very limited treats. (I dropped the treat pot in the early hours of one morning, and he managed a couple of good mouthfuls before I lifted him away. By morning, he had really bad runs.) Since his tummy settled, he has much better control, goes 3/4 times a day, and it's easy to tell when he wants to go, so I can take him out. So, my advice would be to assess his diet carefully and try to get his tummy to settle, and I think that will make a huge difference.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carlyd said:


> So my puppy is now 13 weeks old and everyday is a nightmare i feel so fed up with her. I never knew how hard it wouls be. Her toilet training is goin no where she is still weeing and pooing in doors. she hates the rain so heaven forbid bad weather and i spend all day mopping floors.* She is teething really bad but everytime i buy her chews she ends up with dioreah. I went to pet shop yesterday and they advised me on a chicken filled bone well she loved it but i came down in night to check on her and there was dioreah everywhere even all over her on her face!! everywhere so i was bathing her at 3am!!! ive really had enough. She is teeting bad and bites myself and kids constantly. my children end up crying several times a day from being bitten. Im doin all the thungs im told saying no putting her down etc etc but she just carrys on biteing us. she jumped up and bit my face last night:-( Im just not enjoying her at all its more like just trying to get through each day with her and put up with constant cleaning up mess and being bitten. when will i enjoy having a dog?? u think of a dog as a companion but she is just a pain in the butt. shes harder to deal with than baby!! Will this nightmare ever end :-(*


*

It would probably be better to use a Kong instead of chews that will upset her tum. The kong classics you can fill with wet food from her allowance and all sorts of healthier options too. You can even freeze them, which helps with teething and sore gums. If she is on dry kibble, you can get a Kong wobbler.
Busy Buddy Twist and treats are good too, as you can fill those with kibble, wet food and all sorts of things. They also provide mental and physical stimulation and keep them busy.

Recipes - KONG

Wobbler - KONG

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

Puppies, chase, jump on each other, nip and bite in play and to instigate play in the litter. Usually when they go it its for several reasons, to get you attention and try to get you to "play" when they are over excited and hyped up which is when they tend to do it more still, and when they are over tired and wont quit and then bad behaviour and nipping gets worse still usually.

As one of the main causes are attention, then the things highlighted that you are doing can make it worse, pushing them down, and putting them down, only tends to make them bounce back more, it becomes a "game" its rewarding it with attention that the seek, so again the will do it more. Reapeatedly saying no, is still acknowledgement and attention and they don't know what it means anyway. Looking at her, eye contact is all asknowledgement and rewarding. The more you interact too the hyper and over exciteable she will likely get, so the worse it will become. If she is over tired and wont quit then the more you stimulate her, the worse she will hype up and become even more overtired too.

You can deal with it in a few different ways. If she nips then give a high pitched yelp like a pup in pain. In the litter if one bites another too hard the bitten pup yelps and if she learned bite inhibition in the litter with mum and litter mates. then she should stop. Try that. If she didn't learn it though it wont stop her, and some it can hype them up and do it more but try it. If it works do it everytime she nips and mouths. Ignore her, completely to make sure she is still going to cease and then get her to sit and give attention.

Other things you can do, is to give her nothing in reward for biting. Fold you arms turn your back and as your turning say firmly OFF, stay stock still, back turned to her and look at the ceiling, make sure you do it long enough, to be sure shes ceased and got the message, but be persistent keep repeating it if you have too. If she stops ignore her until shes calmed down and then call her to you get her to sit, and then she gets attention for the behaviour you do want.

Another thing you can do is, to put her in another room when she starts, just leave her and do nothing else, ignore her and let her calm down, then let her out but continue to ignore her to make sure she isn't going to start, then you can get her to sit and reward the calm behaviour. If you need to repeat it and keep repeating it.

Working on some basic training commands doing several 10/15 minute sessions mixed with play teaching her sits, and then sit waits before she get the treat and reward will help with impulse control and improve focus and paying attention and doing things as asked. It will also wear her out, physically and mentally too.

Starting to give her wind down, self amusement and rest periods alone after some activity, while you are in, with a kong or similar, should ensure she gets some rest so doesn't do it from over tiredness. It also gives you a break and starts preparing her for when she has to be left when you go out. Just take her to the area give her the goody and leave no fuss, without any attention and stimulation, she should have a go at the kong, or chew which is an alternative, wind down and then rest and sleep. Make sure too she has a supply of toys, but don't leave them all down at once, get a selection and rotate them to keep interest.

Make sure too that she is walked routinely, physical exercise will get rid of excess energy and make it easier to get her to settle in between.
Its really a matter of routine, periods of activity followed by periods of wind down and self amusement.*


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

How big is your pup's crate? I had a problem with our pup toileting in his one because I'd got a pretty large one so it'd last him. I ended up moving him into a smaller cat box one for a couple of weeks and that, combined with very frequent toilet breaks into the garden, worked really well.

Puppies can be bloody horrible and it's not a stage I want to experience again for a very long time (if at all). Add in having children and it can sometimes feel like your life is one long To Do List with no time to even go to the loo in peace. It does get better, though. Our dog is now 1 and is so much easier to deal with. Sometimes wish the kids grew up as quickly!


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey, sorry your having such a tough time!!

If she is peeing and pooping inside then I'm affraid it's because YOU havnt taught her oherwise, how often do you take her out to pee??? You need to be very regular with that, on average every 2 hours and ESP after she wakes/feeds/plays
You can try putting tinfoil on the areas she has made a mess (out with her Crete) they dont like the noise feel of it and dont o back (apparently) and after cleaning spray with something citrus.
She won't be pooping in the play pen out of spite as dogs don't have that train of though....she will have pooped because she needed to and you didn't read the signs before hand that she was wanting too (paseing in circles, sniffing, whining) she could also have pooped through stress....you have to de sensitise puppies to play pens and creates etc not just put them in and hope for the best first time.
If I were you I'd be out with her every half hour if need be until she does the toilet outside so you can over the top praise her.....the more your outside with her the less she will pee and poop indoors and learn that outside is the safe rewarding option. 
Hw long are you leaving her in her Crete for at a time? It could be your leaving her in to long

As for the biting a tea towel/face cloth that's been soaked and frozen is good, or frozen carrot.

It will get easier, I'm sure you felt much the same when your child was a newborn.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It would probably be better to use a Kong instead of chews that will upset her tum. The kong classics you can fill with wet food from her allowance and all sorts of healthier options too. You can even freeze them, which helps with teething and sore gums. If she is on dry kibble, you can get a Kong wobbler.
> Busy Buddy Twist and treats are good too, as you can fill those with kibble, wet food and all sorts of things. They also provide mental and physical stimulation and keep them busy.
> 
> Recipes - KONG
> ...


Everything SDH has said is good advice. As someone else commented, it is just like having a (colicky) baby - you feel totally powerless and because you are also exhausted, you can't see things clearly. Have you tired putting a stone hot water bottle wrapped in a blanket in his/her bed (- it needn't be red hot in this weather, but it is something warm and soft for him to cuddle into if he's feeling alone), and maybe having a nice ticking clock, or a radio on low during the night so s/he doesn't feel too lonely?


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Something else that's just occurred to me ...

Maybe you need to be less bothered about your puppy toileting in the house. I don't mean just let it happen, and don't bother to house train him, but try to relax about it, and don't get stressed when it does go wrong.

For Thursday and most of yesterday, our water was off here (not uncommon in the Spanish countryside), and we were trying to eke out the water in our small storage tank. Jimmy has been pretty good with his toilet habits since I got him, but on Thursday he started going indoors more than usual, and I was getting really stressed about it because of the water I was having to use to clear up. Today, we have water, we're all chilled and relaxed, and he's done 3 wees and 3 poos today - all outside, and done within a couple of minutes of taking him to his toilet spot.

I've realised he was picking up on my stress the last 2 days, and that's the reason he was going indoors more than usual.


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How are you toilet training? They need to be taken out every 30/45 minutes in the garden. Frequent outings for short periods are usually best. If she starts use a word of choice, if you use it every time, eventually she will associate the word with toileting so eventually when she does, you can use it as a toiled cue/command getting them to toilet on command in a lot of cases. When she is finished lots of praise and treats to re-enforce she has got it right and encourage her to do it again. They usually need to go after drinking eating, playing and sleeping, so get her out then too. Look out for signs of sniffing about, circling and scratching at the floor as that's usually a sign they are looking to go, so get her out quick. You may not see it until later though as at first the don't always recognise the need to go, or realise too late, better capacity and control comes with training and time. When you cant watch her, put her somewhere that's easily cleanable.
> 
> If she has an accident don't tell her off, as that can make them nervous about going in front of you hampering toilet training and makes them more likely to sneak off and do it. Any accidents clean up with a special pet stain/odour remover as any smells left will encourage repeats in the same places.
> 
> ...


Yep doin all what you say she has to go out every 15 mins all day long. sometimes i take her out she wees then gets praise and treat then comes straight in doors and does another wee on the floor! even tho she has just been. if it rains she wont go out at all so she wees indoors all day:-( i get up twice in the night to let her out for toilet break. but still theres poo in crate in morning which she has a bath in! rolls in it walks in it!! and yes your right all i feel like i do is ether stand in garden with pup or following her round the house 
And no puppy pads


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carlyd said:


> Yep doin all what you say she has to go out every 15 mins all day long. sometimes i take her out she wees then gets praise and treat then comes straight in doors and does another wee on the floor! even tho she has just been. if it rains she wont go out at all so she wees indoors all day:-( i get up twice in the night to let her out for toilet break. but still theres poo in crate in morning which she has a bath in! rolls in it walks in it!! and yes your right all i feel like i do is ether stand in garden with pup or following her round the house :-(


Getting the first one or two is sometimes the hard part as until you get that then you cant start all the rewarding and re-enforcing.

Sometimes though toilet trips can become such a tense and unpleasant affair for dog and owner it doesn't help at all. Have you tried taking out a ball or toy, and getting her to run about, often play and exercise brings on the need. It also takes all the tension and stress off, and you often find they will just suddenly squat and go, then you can use the cue word, and the praise and treats when finished. If its something you haven't tried maybe try that.

If she does go once you have rewarded for it, then play a little longer only a few minutes. If you bring them in straight away it can back fire otherwise. As some will clock on as soon as they pee they are taken back in, and will either hold out, or do nothing and then do it when they get back in.


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Debbierobb109 said:


> Hey, sorry your having such a tough time!!
> 
> If she is peeing and pooping inside then I'm affraid it's because YOU havnt taught her oherwise, how often do you take her out to pee??? You need to be very regular with that, on average every 2 hours and ESP after she wakes/feeds/plays
> You can try putting tinfoil on the areas she has made a mess (out with her Crete) they dont like the noise feel of it and dont o back (apparently) and after cleaning spray with something citrus.
> ...


I take her out every 15 mins all day. she is only in crate at night and i get up twice in night. I didnt throw her in pen the breeder had one that she was always in so came used to a pen but where she has been running around having freedom she dosnt like being in the pen anymore.


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

You will get there, like people have said they are just like babies and are learning. Just be persistent with the toilet training, it may not seem like it but your little dog wants to please you. I've been through all this too and my arms used to be red raw with the nipping stage when my Sammy was teething, now it's just plenty of kisses I get  the puppy stage doesn't last long, try and enjoy it at that stage as hard as that may seem right now. I'm planning another puppy, call me crazy


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Every 15 minutes sounds excessive and I'm sure I didn't do it that frequently. She certainly shouldn't need to go that often. If possible having the crate in your room at night will make it easier. Once she is toilet trained and stops nipping you will definitely find it loads easier. When you can sleep through the night helps as well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know how you feel puppies are sure hard work but they are worth it.

When Dillon was a puppy he was weeing about 35 times a day, all I seemed to do was clean up one wee and he was doing another I was putting my hair out. 

The vet wanted to do blood tests on him when was only 11 weeks old but we thought he was to young. When was old enough to out for walks it started to improve with in a few weeks he had learnt to hold, he has been clean ever since.

I'm sure things will improve, don't give up hope.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

She could have something medically wrong like a urine infection etc have you had her to the vet for a check over even if its just to rule it out??


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep i posted on here b4 about her weeing so much and took her to vets but all is fine vet said she has a tiny bladder and cant hold it for long. Ive also spoke to other ppl with pugs and they are said to be the slowest to toilet train and csn take up to a year for them to get the hang of it! lol im only 13 weeks in lol


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't know if this has been mentioned but if you want to use the playpen thingy and she is ignoring you just sit in plain view with your back to her as she is just looking for attention. And ANY attention you give her positive or negative is the same to her.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Mulish said:


> How big is your pup's crate? I had a problem with our pup toileting in his one because I'd got a pretty large one so it'd last him. I ended up moving him into a smaller cat box one for a couple of weeks and that, combined with very frequent toilet breaks into the garden, worked really well.
> 
> Puppies can be bloody horrible and it's not a stage I want to experience again for a very long time (if at all). Add in having children and it can sometimes feel like your life is one long To Do List with no time to even go to the loo in peace. It does get better, though. Our dog is now 1 and is so much easier to deal with. Sometimes wish the kids grew up as quickly!


Good point re the crate. Lucky was about the size of a small kitten when I got her so I bought a tiny rabbit carrier for her to sleep in at night, I could count the number of accidents she had on one hand.

I loved the puppy stage with Lucky, it was the teenage stage that drove me crazy  wouldn't have changed her for the world though.


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

It does all suddenly stop and without sounding twee, you realise all the hard work was worth it, I promise you


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Listen to the advice given, im not going to add anything to it as I think everyone has given very sound advice. What I will say is your honestly not the only one who has been there, I remember being woken up on more than a few occasions with Lester covered in poop having to bath him in the middle of the night with no sleep, loads of biting, destroyed furniture, early morning wake ups, tears off the daughter from nipping, and all the stuff your experiencing.....I also have my best friend in the world at the end of it, a socialised well rounded pup and even though it was hard fond memories of the the little scamp. Persevere, I swear to you, you wont regret it.


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> Listen to the advice given, im not going to add anything to it as I think everyone has given very sound advice. What I will say is your honestly not the only one who has been there, I remember being woken up on more than a few occasions with Lester covered in poop having to bath him in the middle of the night with no sleep, loads of biting, destroyed furniture, early morning wake ups, tears off the daughter from nipping, and all the stuff your experiencing.....I also have my best friend in the world at the end of it, a socialised well rounded pup and even though it was hard fond memories of the the little scamp. Persevere, I swear to you, you wont regret it.


Arww what a lovely comment thank you


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you use a crate? Maybe put pup in there and ignore her for a few minutes when she's nipping or shut her out of the room for a short time. I found yelling or shouting ouch didn't work for us but shutting him out or putting him in his crate worked. Puppy chew toys and kongs are good too. Can't help with toilet training as our pup came to us at 8 weeks very well trained. As for diarrhoea that could be food related I have been there and now feed our dog James Welbeloved and he seems fine. Maybe choose a food that is grain and cereal free? Please persevere as it does get better


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for everyones advise and comments Im just having a bad day with her. Its not just the weeing indoors its how massivly time comsuming she is. I barley have a moment what with following puppy playing with 2 young children stopping the puppy biteing the kids stopping the puppy attacking the cats and the list goes on. I will get through it as you all say it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry you feel like you're struggling with your pup! They are such hard work but as others have said, it is so worth it  it took me about a year to really bond with Finlay, but he's my world now! Just take each day as it comes, it will get easier


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

carlyd said:


> Thank you for everyones advise and comments Im just having a bad day with her. Its not just the weeing indoors its how massivly time comsuming she is. I barley have a moment what with following puppy playing with 2 young children stopping the puppy biteing the kids stopping the puppy attacking the cats and the list goes on. I will get through it as you all say it will be worth it in the end.


With my first pup (a beagle :w00t: ) i cried and would of given her away had anyone said they would take her with-in the family  I had a young baby and resented the time she took and the things she destroyed. We survived and now the kids have a lovely balanced dog who they love, it's great to see them growing up together , my dog and daughter are both 5 now


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi what you are saying about your pup , hundreds if not thousands of people have said , you are not alone with the shock of just how much hard work puppies can be , but normally like babies it does all work out, has your pup had all jabs? if so could you enroll in a local dog training club? at least that way you will meet up with other puppy owners , i bet others there will tell you that you are not alone with your feelings, 
For me having a puppy in the past has been so much harder than looking after babies , but when they grow out of this stage its all worth it xxx


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

It made me laugh when someone mentioned puppys making you look like you self harm! Marnie has scratched all my lower arms and upper thighs that I have lines of scars on them making me look like I SH! 

I still 'enjoy' her through!
The morning licks and cuddles, the training class (we passed the puppy foundation yayyy), when she runs across the field to me with her frisbee and no lead! 

And yes she still nips and scratches


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES this puppy stage? I love the hard work, I find it fun.
> Send her to me for a few months till she is older  lol.


No. I also love having a puppy about the place, can't stop kissing them.



Firedog said:


> As for the diarrhoea, do you think she could possibly have a wheat and gluten allergy? Or she could be intolerant to chicken.
> 
> It does get better, I am used to puppies but the one I have here now really has been a handful. She has destroyed a 4ft x 4ft piece of lino, chewed through the electrics, broken into to my bedroom and stolen chocolate twice(I now have a padlock on my bedroom door)and anything she finds which is foam or sponge she automatically shreds it, none of the kids scooters have handlebars left on them. She has calmed down a bit just ready to go into her teenage stage, lol.


I agree with this. A stuffed sterilised bone should not give her diarrhea. Chews are no good for a young puppy, you need a stuffed kong. But you should get her checked by a vet to be sure she is not ill. You should also watch all the time to make sure you catch her when she looks like she is going to go and take her outside.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I knew with my first dog when he was going to go. With my yorkie I never saw any signs so just took her out when I thought she would need to go. She took longer to toilet train, but when she is on grass and you tell her to go she will do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree with this. A stuffed sterilised bone should not give her diarrhea.


Kenzie used to get terrible diarrhoea with those stuffed bones, and she wasn't even a tiny puppy when she first had one. I think the stuffing is full of rubbish and it just went straight through her. I'd never give one to a dog now after cleaning up after Kenzie! I did sometimes use the bone and make my own filling


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Arghhhh the puppy stage,im not a lover of it
We got Apple at just over 5 months,she was dumped on the streets from bascially the day she was born so shes has not learnt anything from her mum or siblings so its hard actually its damn hard,past 2 weeks ive pulled my hair out and cried.........But as others have said it does get easier we have a 2 yr old dog as well and i said to OH other night Lola may not as been as bad but she was a total cowbag who also had me in tears but with hard work from you and your pup you will get through it,we picked up on Apples wee and poo signs pretty quickly she has the odd accident but thats our fault,as for nipping cripes shes a bugger for it, worse then lola, she caught my boob last night jeeezz did i yelp but as others have said frozen carrots, stuffed kongs, stag bars they all help,my OH and i are taking it in turns to sleep on couch only because she likes you close , and after what shes been through in her short life, because we have done this for past 2 weeks she now has a wee about 1am then not another till 8ish this morning she came in from garden and has crashed back out fast asleep next to me on floor
So it will get easier and you will look back and go blimey do you remember when they were like this and it will be you on here giving advise to a puppy owner, 
Good luck and if you ever need an ear or a shoulder just message me x


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hi what you are saying about your pup , hundreds if not thousands of people have said , you are not alone with the shock of just how much hard work puppies can be , but normally like babies it does all work out, has your pup had all jabs? if so could you enroll in a local dog training club? at least that way you will meet up with other puppy owners , i bet others there will tell you that you are not alone with your feelings,
> For me having a puppy in the past has been so much harder than looking after babies , but when they grow out of this stage its all worth it xxx


Hi yes she has has her jabs and is booked in to puppy classes in september. They close round here for the summer hols.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Others have given plenty of good advice on here, but wanted to say everyone is right it does get easier the hard work you put in now reaps many rewards, also wanted to say well done you for sticking with it even though it's hard. My girl had a litter of pups in May and I found what I thought were the right homes for the puppies I was selling (I've kept one of the bitch pups) and bar one they are! After many conversations, visits, emails and texts the little dog puppy was collected Thursday had phone calls, emails texts, telling me how great he was every day over the weekend, 8.55am on the Monday I had a phone call asking me to take him back because and I quote "he's a diamond nothing against him, but we didn't realise what a big commitment we'd taken on". 
I went and collected him and his 'sin' he'd dribbled on the carpet when excited! 
So stick with it ask for as much help and advice as you need, and when things are hard have a laugh at me two now 11 week old pups who go off in different directions, love tipping their food bowls and showering the floor in kibble, when one falls asleep the other wakes it, love playing tug of war with whatever they can etc. But I love them to bits and having gone through it before I know it won't be long before they are 'grown up' and life will be peaceful, if not a little boring, again


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> No. I also love having a puppy about the place, can't stop kissing them.
> 
> I agree with this. A stuffed sterilised bone should not give her diarrhea. Chews are no good for a young puppy, you need a stuffed kong. But you should get her checked by a vet to be sure she is not ill. You should also watch all the time to make sure you catch her when she looks like she is going to go and take her outside.


It seems anything other than her own dog food upsets her tummy. Her vet has said shes very young and pugs have a super sensitive tummy they want to wait till shes older till we discuss allergies as shes fine in her own food so just got to stick to that. I got her some fake nylabones yesterday and she seems happy with them the vet said to get bully sticks but they didnt have any in pet shop so i asked and she advised a filled bone!! never again poor puppy.


----------



## maxcherry (Jul 12, 2013)

I've never liked puppys. There like children when they go through that annoying stage.

Always had a older dog. There more settled and appreaciate the fact they have a forever home where no harm comes to them.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Puppies are mega hard work. Mac was easy with housetraining, but in other areas we really have had our work cut out. He is still very much a 'work in progress'. He is 14 months old now. Still has been tearing my hair out some days. But...it is getting easier in many ways. We have two bys ages 5 and 8 and it is difficult with young children. Hang in there. With the toilet training all we did was spend lots of time outside and everytime he went in the garden he got a treat and praise. If he went to go in the house we took him out on a house line. He was trained within a week mostly, bar the odd accident. But from what I have heard this is rare to be that quickly house trained.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I love dogs and puppies ... but I detest the housetraining stage :

One of my dogs , Toffee , wasnt fully housetrained until he was 8 months old , most days I was ready to throttle him , so it was a good job he was , and is , so darned cute and always great at cuddling , lol

My other dog I raised from a puppy (Gypsy) only ever had a handful of accidents in the house , and most of them were my fault for not getting to the front door in time when she asked to go out ... I've always said she is an old soul and knows it all already 

The point is every dog will learn sooner or later , and every single dog owner here (if they are honest) will tell you they bitterly regretted getting their puppy , maybe just for a split second , but we've all been there

It will get better Hun , I promise


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm probably in the minority too, but my puppy is nearly 5 months now and so far I have enjoyed every minute of it! The way I look at it, it's a choice I made so I don't always expect it to be easy, these things never are. But you will be rewarded in the long run!


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I must have one of the easiest puppies in the world ....

Or maybe I'm just one of the most chilled out owners in the world. My partner thinks he's a nightmare. When she's around, he squeals, chases the cats, chews anything he's not supposed to, bites her feet constantly .... and so on. When I'm on my own with him, he doesn't do much of that at all. I can only think it's because I'm so relaxed around him, and don't "react" when he does something he should have learned not to do.

I deal with biting by always having a toy to hand to shove in his mouth any time I see him coming towards me with it open!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I think if we had got Apple from a younger age and not 5 1/2 months it would have been easier, she has a lot of bad habbits we need to break altho she is learning very quickly


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

We picked up our Bullmastiff pup at the beginning of january 2012. She was just gorgeous, travelled back home great, no upset tummy, no being sick on the way home and she got the house training thing within a few weeks and by the time she was 5 months old, we had it sorted.

It took us a bit longer to stop the chewing though.

She is a big girl.does big damage and ate the kitchen floor twice plus a couple of wooden kitchen cupboard doors. She wasn't teething but must have thought this was the done thing when presented with yummy flooring and strategically placed cupboard doors.

I even wiped the bottoms of the cupboards and shelves with neat washing up liquid.she licked it off and then chewed the shelves.


When she ate the floor the second time I thought right, thats it but she stopped chewing as soon as she started it almost.

Have you spoken to the breeder about this? 

Just keep going, it gets better.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the puppy stage but routine, routine and did I mention routine!, is the absolute key, as well as not giving in either - mine hate the wet too and dragging them out to pee in the rain is always fun but you need to stay out and distract pup until they do - even if it takes 1/2 and hour!! Also when taking out for a pee make it a fun time - don't just whisk the pup back in as soon as it's done - make it fun so they want to really go outside and associate it with nice things.
I had 4 brothers who were 5 weeks old all at once years ago as they were rescues, you think 1 pup can poop for britain - try 4 - they were lab x rottie as well so not small poops or pees!!! We had them in a routine after 2 weeks and they would toddle up the garden path and pee, but you had to watch their body language and make sure you remember - they need to pee when they wake up and before they go to sleep, they pee before they eat, and pee and poop after they've eaten too, also after playing, so taking a pup out every 15 mins really isn't needed, but once the penny drops and she associates outside as the place to go she should be much easier to manage and the accidents indoors will get less and less as her bladder control gets better - she's only 14 weeks so still very much a baby so hang in there!!

As for the mouthing and biting I've always found a short sharp no really loud is a good way to stop them in their tracks, if the play is getting too rough then a time out maybe the better option before it escalates to nipping, and as soon as she's snapped out of the hyper mode then play again as a reward, puppies use their mouth the same way we use our hands so they have to learn how hard is too hard to bite and the only way they can do that is if they are told off when they bite hard just like a litter mate would do. My last pup who is now just over a year old and is a patterdale mix she's a typical terrier - hyper as hell and really nippy to start with - a good few sharp very loud no's worked a treat just to stop her, she never did it again and we directed her hyperness at finding toys and treats about the place - those kong biscuit wobbly things are great, stuffed kongs are good too as are raw bones from the butcher. But if your pup does have an upset stomach and has been wormed with panacur to make sure its not giardia then I'd starve for 12hrs, then put on very bland boiled rice with a bit of tuna or chicken in it and some live yoghurt. If the pup stays solid for 24hrs then slowly re-introduce the normal food over a few days - when they have diarrhoea their gut needs a rest to sort itself out. 
As for pooping in her cage at night what is the last time she is being fed in the evening?


----------



## neddy1 (Sep 8, 2011)

We were very lucky with Ned when he was a pup except for biting. He was a nightmare! I am a wheelchair user and as soon as I got out of my wheelchair and onto the floor he thought I was a play thing and the biting would start. He went straight for my toes and it hurt. I tried all sorts but nothing worked. Eventually I called in a dog behaviourist to help. She told me to make a short and high pitched sound every time he did it and to immediately turn away from him avoiding eye contact. I literally did this for a couple of days and he stopped.

Hang in there, the stage you are at is VERY hard work but as others have said, I promise all the effort will be worth it. Ned is the most gorgeous dog in the world now, that we can take anywhere and everyone he meets falls in love with him. I'm sure it will be the same for you too one day. 

Jo x


----------



## JorgeLuisBorges (Jul 29, 2013)

I really shouldn't be reading threads like this a week and a half before getting our puppy!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd have a puppy, any puppy, right now at the drop of a hat. I love everything about them even though they can be draining at times, I find them a LOT easier than babies because their naughty spells are shorter lived, even though at first they seem never ending. 

Its definitely harder to deal with when you have young children, they get excited, pup gets excited, nips with those needle sharp teeth bring tears from the kids and on it goes. 

My most difficult dogs to housetrain were Marty and Kali and even at six months old they'd leave the occasional 'river' in the house, by then they looked almost full grown. Marty once shredded all three seats of my sofa, the front room was covered and I had to use pillows for a couple of months before I could afford a new one. The other four have been angels, fast at house training and nothing ever chewed - but I think that's because they learned from the others. Scent in the garden from the others toileting helped them learn where to go too. If you use puppy pads or news paper try putting some soiled sheets in the garden close to the door and move it farther away as she starts to use it. Clean up soiled areas in the house with biological washing detergent then rinse with clean cloths wrung out under a running tap, to make sure no residue detergent is left. To dry the area use a towel, place it over the wet patch and stand on it, it takes most of the moisture out, then place a clean dry towel over the area til its dry. Take her out to toilet often, every thirty/forty mins when you can and praise her like crazy if she 'goes' out there. If she 'goes' indoors try not to show annoyance, take it with a pinch of salt and clear it up saying nothing. 
Her diarrhoea could be due to food allergies, I'd never give those filled bone things to puppies, all mush and goodness knows what's in them. Grains can cause allergies so a grain free food may be best - I don't know what's in what you feed as I feed raw and don't know much about commercial. Marty was the reason I started feeding raw as all other food came out of him like water as a pup, so additives and grains obviously upset his tum as he became solid almost immediately he went on raw. 

Instead of play try getting your children to teach her things with small treats as rewards (depending on their ages) teach her sit, down, paw - just simple things so as she sees them as 'trainers' and not play things and if she nips or gets too excited stop and walk away, just ignoring her. I'd also ignore her when coming in, don't fuss her if she's excited at you or your children's return - she mustn't be rewarded for excitable behaviour, only when she is calm.

Believe it or not the puppy stage goes all too quickly and one day you'll miss the fun times of puppyhood and there will be fun times once she begins to learn what's expected of her. You'll look back and think 'she was a little minx as a puppy but look at what I've achieved with her now' - honestly you will.


----------

